# Does this look reasonable (y/n)?



## balanga (Dec 11, 2022)

Every time I run freebsd-update I get errors which mean I have to keep re-running, and every time I get prompted about 'this' looking reasonable. Is there any way to suppress this msg and automatically answer 'y' ?

Also, is there any way to find out how many patches in total need to be fetched? 

How do I tell how many files have already been fetched?

Also, are all the files in /var/db/freebsd-update/files/ all the files that have ever been fetched for every update that has been done? I have a number of subdirectories in the freebsd-update subdirectory all called *install.*******. How do I tell what they refer to?


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 12, 2022)

balanga said:


> Every time I run freebsd-update I get errors ...


You have to tell us what the errors are, so we can help you fix them.



> every time I get prompted about 'this' looking reasonable. Is there any way to suppress this msg and automatically answer 'y' ?


You could try piping "yes" into it.

I think that message is there for a reason. Matter-of-fact, you are supposed to read the release notes before updating (the man page says so).


----------



## smithi (Dec 12, 2022)

balanga said:


> Also, is there any way to find out how many patches in total need to be fetched?
> 
> How do I tell how many files have already been fetched?
> 
> Also, are all the files in /var/db/freebsd-update/files/ all the files that have ever been fetched for every update that has been done? I have a number of subdirectories in the freebsd-update subdirectory all called *install.*******. How do I tell what they refer to?



If you list the freebsd-update directory recursively in date order, it becomes immediately clear what was updated, when.

`# ls -lrtR /var/db/freebsd-update/ | less -S`

In any install.* directory, to see which files were updated then:

`# diff -u INDEX-OLD INDEX-NEW | less -S`


----------

